# Fattening up a skinny hedgie



## JoseHedgie (Nov 19, 2011)

My little spike baby Jose has recently been sick (he had an allergic reaction to a treat and his tongue swelled up), and was unable to eat for a few days. We fed him a little through a dropper, but his weight dropped from his normal 400-420g to 340g. He has started eating solid foods again, but his weight has only increased to 360g. We've been giving him treats, but he's not really gaining weight.

I was just wondering if anyone has ideas for how to fatten up my skinny little hedgie. He's never been a fatty, so now he's just skin and bones, and we need to put a little meat on him. 

Any thoughts would be great...


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Slowly try and mix some kitten formula into his food. The higher fat content should help with him gaining a little weight.  But remember slowly hedgies have sensitive tummies. Don't wanna make them sick. :3


----------



## JoseHedgie (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. I'll give it a try, and hopefully he'll be back to his old self soon.

Cheers!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

if he likes meal worms and other live worms they are also a good way to fatten an hedgie . Apparently my lil chloe is a little over weight from having a few every couple of days.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Wax worms have a higher fat content than mealworms, but they seem to be a little less yummy in hedgehog's opinions. I'd try wax worms and meal worms. Maybe 4 or 5 a day until he gets to a good weight again.


----------



## JoseHedgie (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for all your suggestions. He's gradually putting on weight again, and is nearly back to his usual self.

Thanks for your help!


----------

